# Hartville Ohio Antique & Classic Bicycle, Motorbike and Motorscooter Show & Swap Meet



## 56jetflow (May 23, 2012)

ANTIQUE & CLASSIC
BICYCLE, MOTORBIKE AND
MOTORSCOOTER
SHOW & SWAP MEET

Thursday, Friday, Saturday September 6, 7,8, 2012
At
The Hartville Marketplace and Flea Market
1289 Edison St. NW
(State Route 619) Hartville Ohio
www.hartvillemarketplace.com
Open to the public       No admission Charge    No advance Set-up
Free vender space in designated area
For meet related items only

Out of Production Motorbikes, Motor Scooters and
Classic Bicycles Welcome (No Judging)

Thursday evening ride to Maize Vally Farm car show.
Friday afternoon rides

FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL (7PM – 9PM EST)
DAN SCHWABEROW 330-699-4517
BOB HIRSCHFELT 330-699-9798          RON ASHLEY 330-899-9447


----------



## bikecrazy (May 23, 2012)

Great Show. It gets bigger every year!


----------

